# Your most embarassing fashion mistakes..



## BeneBaby (Jan 13, 2006)

We've all done it. What are your biggest fashion mistakes???

-Oversized Tee Shirts knotted on the side..it was the 80's!

-All I have to say is grunge. Lot's of flannel and baggy torn jeans.

-Socks with Birkenstocks....*barf*

-Tube tops. DDD boobs and tube tops don't mix well.

-Denim Short Shorts. I am talking SHORT enough to see my booty cheeks.

-Adidas logo puff jacket. It was reversible.

I could go on and on!


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 13, 2006)

LOL

thanks for sharing! i need to think of mine!


----------



## aashi (Jan 13, 2006)

fanny packs .... !!!! :icon_redf


----------



## Liz (Jan 13, 2006)

-the oversiezed ts with leggings and scrunchy socks and keds

-the chola look with baggy jeans, flannel/baggy t's.


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 13, 2006)

Midriff Top w/ baggy jeans and boxer shorts peeking over the top! I can't believe I just admitted to doing that. I went through a TLC phase.


----------



## Kaligal5150 (Jan 13, 2006)

I have to say hands down my chola (gansta) day... God what the hell was I thinking?


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 13, 2006)

I'll have to get back to you lol.

[email protected] Benebaby's short shorts, I think we've all been there!


----------



## elljmz (Jan 13, 2006)

How about pinning your pants at the ankle so they were super tight. I was a freshman in highschool . I'm talking 1985 here. Does anyone remember those v-neck cotton sweaters from the Limited that anybody who was in highschool in the mid eighties had to have. What about white pointy flats? YUCK!


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 13, 2006)

well for me it was way back when i started buying my own clothes, around 13, 14, and i didnt know what looked good on me, or what i liked really. i remember i was always so cofused trying to find my "style" and i ended up with lots of random stuff. they were almost all terrible. also, not wearing a bra until 7th grade! ugh, i cant bleieve i did that! and yes i had boobs lol. also, once i got these terribly ugly jeans that just fitted badly and were the wrong size. and wearing trainers with everything... kinda ruined the outfit. also, not using foundation until like last year, i shouldve started sooner.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jan 13, 2006)

i'm in 10th grade now, but i have to say my freshmen year was the worst fashion style I had! :icon_redf

(i'll probably always say last year's style was worst then the current year though, but oh well)

I don't know how to describe how I looked... the proportions of my outfits did not go together and I was wearing the wrong sizes. &gt;_&lt;;;

lol. I've come a long way from then. especially since I've been watching way too many episodes of What Not To Wear on TLC. xD


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 13, 2006)

I like this thread!:clap

Mine was probably right when most of you were born! The early 80s - when punk rock was in style. I used to have short hair and I'd spike it with tons of gel. My "then-boyfriend" and I would go to punk rock clubs in NYC (CBGB's, Max's Kansas City, etc.) and dance to punk rock music and I'd have on a tee shirt in a bright aqua color with these tight black pencil leg jeans and black capezio shoes. I even went so far as to put in a few safety pins in my shirt! LMAO!! I never had a mohawk and I never dyed my hair though. LOL

Later on, after that trend died down, I had the semi-Madonna look with big hair, lots of rubber bracelets and and tons of makeup &amp; go dancing at Danceteria in NYC.

I crack up when I think how I used to dress! I'm so tame now!!! LOL


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 13, 2006)

Probably my neon phase-I was really young and had suspenders, socks and a freakin tie that matched....oh brother. I wasted alot of money on Polo button downs, Bass shoes and these barfy saddle shoes and I never suited the preppy style whatsoever. Grade 9 was the tapered jean look with safety pins and I look back at pics and laugh.


----------



## Becka (Jan 14, 2006)

I went through a Cindy Lauper phase mid to late teens, long full pink skirt w/ a petticoat sticking out from underneath and one white stretch lace glove (kind with the fingers exposed). Geez I thought I was hot at the time !

Junior High I had plastic, rubbery/jelly shoes. Yep, they sure came in massive amount of colors and styles, I had tons of them !


----------



## anne7 (Jan 14, 2006)

hehe, these are all so funny! Benebaby you come up with awesome threads! Hmm, for mine....

. wearing tunics and leggings together......in grade school

there's more, but that's all I can think of at the moment!


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 14, 2006)

Anything I wore in the early 90's.


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 14, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## monniej (Jan 16, 2006)

printed panties with white pants - this was many, many years ago.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 16, 2006)

Yup!


----------



## JxYO (Aug 16, 2007)

Anything baggy!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 16, 2007)

Def wearing a purple t-shirt with a bright orange vest. EEkk! Oh and my I add I was wearing floral pants with that...I was 10. WTH was my mom thinking:kopfkratz:


----------



## BeneBaby (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah! My thread got bumped!! Here's another faux pas of mine....

-Head to toe brand name logos...I had these Baby Phat jeans with the sparkly Baby Phat cats all over them worn with a Baby Phat logo tee and matching jean jacket....ack!!

-Thinking I could be JLO..I had caramel streaks in my hair, I was SUPER tan and I used to wear a Puerto Rican flag tube top....hahahahaha. Umm...I'm Italian.

-When Clueless came out I wore those freaking knee-high socks with the HUGEST platform shoes and miniest skirts....I continued that phase for awhile because soon after that the Spice Girls came out.

-


----------



## cait (Aug 17, 2007)

I went out a few years ago wearing a new suit and didn't realize I had the skirt turned sideways. It had an unusual kick pleat that turned me off.

Otherwise my fashion mistakes are mostly a matter of having fun with a trend that I wouldn't be caught dead in now. Like in the 80s I went thru a white shoe phase - pointy-toed pumps, jelly flats, Capezio jazz shoes. Yikes!

OK, I might wear some white pointy pumps now if I was heading to an 80s themed party or something. I'd probably try to dress the way Amethyst used to, accordingto her answer above!


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2007)

All I can say is...... being a guy, I can't match anything male.... Ask my wife!! lol

Karren


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 17, 2007)

Zubas, hypercolor shirts, and tie-dyed leggings with matching sweatshirts!


----------



## Sally2005 (Aug 29, 2007)

I was never a fan of those small backpack style purses unless you don't use in on your back.


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 29, 2007)

I think the worst fashion mistake I've ever made was letting my mother dress me when I was younger... I look back at all the outfits my mom put me in, in the late 80's and early 90's and it is wretched!!!


----------



## Aprill (Aug 29, 2007)

skirts with long socks and Keds


----------



## Bexy (Aug 29, 2007)

I have done almost all of the above, lol.

Wanted to add what about the see thru oversized shirts with the bra underneath and the jeans so tight you had to zip them with a hanger laying on the bed.

Also those short and I mean butt cheek showing short too, with the leather chaps look on the front. Oh and leg warmers.

I remember when I worked at Taco Bell as a kid we had to wear black shoes. I wore those hightop reeboxs that were in style then with my Taco Bell Pants super tight rolled at the ankle with scruncy socks and high as hell bangs peepin over my visor, lol.


----------



## delidee32 (Aug 30, 2007)

Floral shirt and pants my aunt sewed for me and I had to wear in the late 70's.....yuck

The dress my mom made for me in 3rd grade which I had to wear twice cause those were the rules. If's its clean you wear it again the next day....talk about mortified....:ill:


----------



## DizzyCow (Aug 30, 2007)

according to other people im a walking fashion mistake.

according to me its just who i am.


----------



## sunbunny (Aug 31, 2007)

wearing red overalls to a friend's ballroom/medieval style birthday party. x_x i was like, 11. my mom made me.


----------



## mochivi (Sep 6, 2007)

loose black polo with a black handkerchief hem skirt &gt;.-


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 6, 2007)

- flannel shirts (inspired by Claire Danes in My So-Called Life)

- vests a la Blossom (yikes!)

- thigh high socks

- dress pants with running shoes (it was big where I lived! LOL)


----------

